

Tinder is using background location services (iOS 8 Screenshot) - ladino
http://i.imgur.com/4CtJckU.png

======
ladino
iOS 8 beta has some new privacy features. The first app which taps into the
trap is Tinder.

If it's free you are the product! Unbelievable they have not only your
complete Facebook Graph + Girl/Men Likes but your location profile as well!

